# Is my D2 dying?



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

For the past few weeks, I've been having the strangest problem with my Droid 2 and I'm thinking it may be kicking the bucket. It started happening on the CM7 GB rom, but continues after SBF'ing multiple times. What happens is the phone freezes up and the screen goes black shortly after. The soft key lights and the backlight stay on. I can use the lock/unlock button to turn these lights on or off, but the only way to fix it is with a battery pull. Eventually, it happens again any way. I've tried playing with overclock settings to see if it was the problem, but neither stock, overclocked, or underclocked make a difference.

Any help would be appreciated. I still have a year until my upgrade :erm (1):


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Idk what this is but my d2g is only 6 months old ( tops ) and since gb it does same thing....


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

sounds like something using too much memory and is freezing the phone.... Ever used adb? If so then next time it does it pull a logcat (adb logcat while the phones plugged in), post it to pastebin and send me a link to it.


----------



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

My fiance owns a Droid 2 and the brother a Droid 2 Global. Both have been reporting this issue since day 1. Each has received 2 refurbs. Verizon just exchanges no questions asked soon as they describe the problem. One sec using the phone, set it down, pick it up, hit power, no screen, doesn't respond, sometimes sliding open the keyboard a couple of times or a couple of powers turns the machine. Other times, it just restarts itself and starts working fine. CRAZINESS!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

spugemaster said:


> My fiance owns a Droid 2 and the brother a Droid 2 Global. Both have been reporting this issue since day 1. Each has received 2 refurbs. Verizon just exchanges no questions asked soon as they describe the problem. One sec using the phone, set it down, pick it up, hit power, no screen, doesn't respond, sometimes sliding open the keyboard a couple of times or a couple of powers turns the machine. Other times, it just restarts itself and starts working fine. CRAZINESS!


Its motorola blur. Its probably the worst coded thing ever released and forced on people (i dont know how true that is but it deffinately feels true). GingerBlur is alot better but it still has that issue occasionally as well.


----------

